# Breeding Plans 2020



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I really liked having kids in September/ October of last year so decided to breed 8 does for that time frame! My husband thinks I'm crazy because if they all take they will all be due within a 3 day time frame lol. I figured why not just get it over with. So here are our pairings for this year. They all have already gone in with the bucks and have been bred the past 3 days.
Flame is in Oregon being bred to MM7 Power Broker















All of these girls have been bred to our new buck




































Lace and Lucy who both had csections last year have gone in with Cash


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

And our Lamancha has gone in with a nigerian dwarf buck as she is a FF


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!!!! I have almost all of mine due the same week......really stressful - but awesome that the kids are on the same feeding schedule and cdt, cocci prevention.... worth it to me!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh and these 3 will be bred around June/July for November/December kids
Sassy who I don't have current pics of will be bred via Lap AI to JAD SRB Lucky's Blazin Quasar.















Sweetie and Justice will be bred to the new buck, Wild.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good pairings.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all very lovely! I hope they all take and expect lots of pics this fall!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful goats. Could I bother you with a question. Ive never had a doe with a c-section. Are there any warning signs you have to watch for? Are they like a human and have to continue with the c section each breeding? I would really appreciate the information . Thankyou in advance


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@ALBoerGoats super exciting! What are you using to sync them all for the 3 days?



Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful goats. Could I bother you with a question. Ive never had a doe with a c-section. Are there any warning signs you have to watch for? Are they like a human and have to continue with the c section each breeding? I would really appreciate the information . Thankyou in advance


Woah! I gotta jump in here on the human side. The "once a c-section always a c-section" is NO LONGER TRUE for women! VBAC (vaginal birth after c-section) is very very very possible!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful goats. Could I bother you with a question. Ive never had a doe with a c-section. Are there any warning signs you have to watch for? Are they like a human and have to continue with the c section each breeding? I would really appreciate the information . Thankyou in advance


So, these two were the first c-sections I have personally dealt with besides the terminal c-section I performed on a friends doe. 
Lucy was a first timer and had a good size single doeling. She had been in labor but not progressing for about 6-12 hrs. I gloved up and checked her. Cervix was fully dilated but all I could feel on the other side was the cotelydens on the placenta. Vet came and confirmed that she had placenta previa. We had no choice but to do a c-section because delivery any other way would have killed them both. She accepted her baby. 
Lace went into labor later in that same week. This was her third kidding. About a month and half out from kidding she had gotten stuck flat on her back and was in very bad shape when I found her. Foaming at the mouth and issues breathing. But she pulled through and we ultrasounded to make sure kids were still alive which they were. Her labor stalled exactly how Lucy's did. When I went in to check, I was elbow deep and hit a wall. It was not the cervix because I had already gone through that. Vet came out and confirmed she would need a c-section. There was no way we were getting that 275 lb pregnant doe up in her mobile surgical room. We ended up putting her on the goat stand in the garage, giving her a local and doing the c-section right there. Turned out she had triplets, polyhydramnios, and placenta previa. Only one of her kids ended up surviving after a few days and we made her a bottle baby. They were about 9 days premature.

Both does recovered nicely.

I did have a doe that I purchased that had a previous c-section and she kidded this year with twins. She needed some assistance dilating but ended up being fine. My vet says that they are perfectly capable of delivering vaginally after c-section.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

My does just wanted to copy me last year I guess! I had a c-section in February 2019. I'm opting for another one next time only because I would have to travel 3+ hours to another hospital for a VBAC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. So grateful your does did well after this. I cant imagine the shock of the first c section. Thankyou for taking the time & explaining this to.me. i really appreciate the education.


----------

